# [RISOLTO] Problemi emerge wine 64bit

## stifler83

Ciao, il problema è il seguente, quando vado ad installare wine ottengo:

```
configure: error: libldap (OpenLDAP) 32-bit development files not found, LDAP won't be supported.

This is an error since --with-ldap was requested.
```

Googolando ho letto che si potrebbe risolvere emergiando wine-9999. Preferirei risolverlo se possibile utilizzando questa versione 1.3.28  :Smile: 

Idee?Last edited by stifler83 on Thu Nov 10, 2011 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

io ho wine su 64bit.

la versione 1.3.17 l'ho compilata senza problemi (flag ldap attiva). non ho mai provato una successiva.

provala anche tu; non credo sia cambiato molto dalla 1.3.17 alla 1.3.28

----------

## djinnZ

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> configure: error: libldap (OpenLDAP) 32-bit development files not found, LDAP won't be supported.
> ```
> ...

 Non è che dipende da multilib?

----------

## ago

Ad ogni modo se non ti serve il supporto a ldap toglilo e dovrebbe andare.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## stifler83

mi sono dimenticato di chiudere il post  :Very Happy:  ho risolto togliendo ldap che tanto non ci facevo nulla.   :Cool: 

----------

